# Bluetooth und Zugriff auf ein IPhone



## windl (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo,


was ich gerne hinbekommen würde wäre eine Verbindung zu einem IPhone um die Musik via Bluetooth an einen Rechner zu übertragen (IPhone überträgt Musik an PC).

Ich habe mir dazu auch schon einige USB-Sticks angeschaut. Diese kommen allerdings alle mit einem eigenen Player ohne dass man dort via Java eingreifen könnte.

Kurzum - ich möchte gerne auf das IPhone zugreifen und das A2DP Protokoll zum übertragen der Musik nutzen. Toll wäre auch wenn man das AVRCP-Protokoll mit einbinden könnte um die Metadateien (Bilder /Titel etc.) ebenfalls mit zu übertragen.

Leider hat sich Google zu dem Thema weitestgehend ausgeschwiegen.


Habt/hättet Ihr eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?


Danke

Uwe


----------

